# ABS Plastic



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone use it for an amp rack? Was thinking of using on my truck back wall. If anyone has any advice on what thickness? 

Good place to buy it from? looking for a 28x15 I believe.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Use expanded pvc. Might lighter and easier to work with

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Use expanded pvc. Might lighter and easier to work with
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Is that the one you can heat up and bend it?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Silver-n-black said:


> Is that the one you can heat up and bend it?


You can heat and bend almost any plastic. 

I’ve used ABS for amp racks before. Works fine as long as you don’t need anything thicker than 1/4”. I would only use ABS if you have the tooling to machine it to the shape you want using a router or a table saw. Taking a jigsaw to ABS typically ends up in gnarly melted edges that take a lot of time and effort to make presentable. 

Look up Sintra plastic. It’s blown PVC sheets. Basically, PVC plastic that’s had air injected into it to make it lighter. It’s easier to work with if you don’t have access to better tooling.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Onyx1136 said:


> You can heat and bend almost any plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sintra is expanded pvc

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> Sintra is expanded pvc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I know. I was seconding your recommendation and giving him a term to search for. A lot of people seem to have an easier time searching for it when you give them a brand name, I dunno why.


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

Onyx1136 said:


> You can heat and bend almost any plastic.
> 
> I’ve used ABS for amp racks before. Works fine as long as you don’t need anything thicker than 1/4”. I would only use ABS if you have the tooling to machine it to the shape you want using a router or a table saw. Taking a jigsaw to ABS typically ends up in gnarly melted edges that take a lot of time and effort to make presentable.
> 
> Look up Sintra plastic. It’s blown PVC sheets. Basically, PVC plastic that’s had air injected into it to make it lighter. It’s easier to work with if you don’t have access to better tooling.


What thickness should I go with?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I prefer 1/2” for most things, but it depends on the application and design.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

How do you plan on attaching the rack to the wall?

I used some 3/4" expanded PVC "trim" board to make some speaker adapters and it was pretty stout. I bet you could get away with 1/2" as long as it's secured good, 28x15 isn't a huge piece either.

On a related note, I'm not sure what the consensus is on countersinking expanded PVC but my experience would advise against, especially if you go 1/2". The expanded core of the board was pretty soft, I ended up using some washers to spread the force out a bit.


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

ajt976 said:


> How do you plan on attaching the rack to the wall?
> 
> I used some 3/4" expanded PVC "trim" board to make some speaker adapters and it was pretty stout. I bet you could get away with 1/2" as long as it's secured good, 28x15 isn't a huge piece either.
> 
> On a related note, I'm not sure what the consensus is on countersinking expanded PVC but my experience would advise against, especially if you go 1/2". The expanded core of the board was pretty soft, I ended up using some washers to spread the force out a bit.


I was hoping to go with something thin but strong at the same time. I took out the backseats yesterday to get an idea of what I have to work with. I realize I don't have much room. 

One option is to attach it to the seatbelt bolt. I was able to fit some rivets on on the top. I was also thinking of using a layer of https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-8008...ocphy=9031548&hvtargid=pla-680027594040&psc=1


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Silver-n-black said:


> Has anyone use it for an amp rack? Was thinking of using on my truck back wall. If anyone has any advice on what thickness?
> 
> Good place to buy it from? looking for a 28x15 I believe.


I used 1/4” abs for my amp rack. It was something like 24” x 10”, and it’s mounted to the sheet metal in my trunk - similar to your trucks back wall.

I’d say if you want something thin, but strong, hdpe, abs, or type I pvc board would work. All are readily available on eBay, amazon or specialty plastics stores (tap plastics, etc.).

Abs is a pain in the butt to cut - It’s best to use a router, but I’ve also used a circular saw (use a blade you don’t care about) and, if all else fails a jig saw will work, but the abs will melt as you go..


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

Chris12 said:


> I used 1/4” abs for my amp rack. It was something like 24” x 10”, and it’s mounted to the sheet metal in my trunk - similar to your trucks back wall.
> 
> I’d say if you want something thin, but strong, hdpe, abs, or type I pvc board would work. All are readily available on eBay, amazon or specialty plastics stores (tap plastics, etc.).
> 
> Abs is a pain in the butt to cut - It’s best to use a router, but I’ve also used a circular saw (use a blade you don’t care about) and, if all else fails a jig saw will work, but the abs will melt as you go..


thanks for the input. Searching Amazon as I want to buy by today. Hoping I can get everything installed over the weekend.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

For my 1/4" ABS, I actually had pretty good results using some jigsaw blades made for PVC. I only "melted" some chips off of it when I was moving too slowly, basically letting it sit on one section too long while I was trying to make a curve.

Here is a link to the ones I ended up with: Bosch T102H 10 TPI Clean for PVC High Carbon Steel Jig Saw Blades









That said, I've also ran it through my table saw with the stock 40 tooth blade it came with (one I didn't care about as Chris stated). Chewed it up just fine and left a surprisingly clean edge.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

As much as I want you to buy from amazon but sometimes it's not easy to cut in a straight line with a jig saw lol. Tap Plastics would be perfect but they may not have a southern California store ($26.10 for 28x15x1/4 ABS, cut to size for you at Tap website). Maybe look for an equivalent type of plastics/fabrication store there. I was just there last weekend for a meeting. Wherever it is, it'll be a 1 hour or 2 hour drive for you lol.... but you'll get a nice size correctly done for you. Before they cut anything, you can toy with samples there and maybe quickly decide the 1/4" is too thin and may need to go to 3/8" or thicker(?) Best wishes!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

If you tell the store the temperature and usage, they might even point you to a more appropriate material (may not be ABS but a different type of plastics).


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

diy.phil said:


> If you tell the store the temperature and usage, they might even point you to a more appropriate material (may not be ABS but a different type of plastics).


Where are they located?


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Tap Plastics is mostly northern California, Oregon and Washington state (www.tapplastics.com). There must be some equivalent stores there in southern California. We walk in with one project in mind and come out with endless new projects lol. Look for the scrap bin too (these are leftover pieces from their other cuts/projects).


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

I've used both ABS and PVC in my current build. The PVC is def easier to cut with a jigsaw. But if you use 1 of those Bosch T10 blades like mentioned above then you can cut through ABS pretty easily. It does tend to melt, but I was able to get the edges clean pretty easily.

For ABS if you dont need a perfectly clean cut then jigsaw is fine. If you want a clean edge then I'd recommend scoring it with a sharp blade and then bending it over something rigid and snapping it, as long as you scored enough itll break easily and right down the cut line. 

PVC def has a softer feel when cutting. It routers and cuts with a jigsaw nicely. 

For either I'd go no less than 3/8" for an amp rack. I used 1/4" PVC recently and I ended up using a thin piece of wood as the base and CA gluing the PVC overtop. My rack was raised and I didnt feel comfortable with the weight of 2 amps on the PVC alone. Now if I was mounting it to a rear wall or on a flat ground I think itd have been alright, but from now on I think for holding amps I'd go 1/2"... 

It's just exspensive... theres good prices if you look hard, but then you get nailed on shipping. Def better off trying to find a local supplier to buy from... but I like working with the plastics soooo much better than wood, a lot cleaner look too IMO! And ABS is great if you have an odd shape n need to bend it, just apply heat & bend! 

I found Amazon to actually have good prices on PVC, ABS and HDPE... I have Prime so free shipping really saves you with stuff like this...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

I actually just found this on Amazon and am wondering what you all think of it. Its PVC slat wall for a garage to hang things. Its 3/4" thick and 48"× 48" (4×4) for only $55.61. Its Prime too so that's the price shipped to my door in 2 days.... That's a hell of a price, they also sell it in (8×4) too... 

I was wondering if you could use this for an amp rack or would the slats effect things? 

Proslat 88104 Heavy Duty PVC Slatwall Garage Organizer, 4-Feet by 4-Feet Section, Charcoal https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BCJTXV0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_HhiLDbFFDTCXN

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mitchc1113 said:


> I actually just found this on Amazon and am wondering what you all think of it. Its PVC slat wall for a garage to hang things. Its 3/4" thick and 48"× 48" (4×4) for only $55.61. Its Prime too so that's the price shipped to my door in 2 days.... That's a hell of a price, they also sell it in (8×4) too...
> 
> I was wondering if you could use this for an amp rack or would the slats effect things?
> 
> ...


That 4’x4’ proslat is intriguing for that price.

I don’t know if you noticed, but it isn’t a true 3/4” thickness. It looks like it’s probably ribbed 1/4” though I’ve never seen it in person.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/th/aplus/proslat/B009Q4D4D6_panel.jpg











One last note to the OP:

I built up my 1/4 abs , around the perimeter and center, to about 1” by gluing abs scraps under it. This probably strengthened my 1/4” material


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

Anybody else know places online that sell any of these kinds of plastics at a reasonable price? Come off your conneck! LOL... Lookin for atleast 3/8" and up... When you do a Google search you get a lot of good prices... then you see the $100-300 shipping fee in small print!!!



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mitchc1113 said:


> Anybody else know places online that sell any of these kinds of plastics at a reasonable price? Come off your conneck! LOL... Lookin for atleast 3/8" and up... When you do a Google search you get a lot of good prices... then you see the $100-300 shipping fee in small print!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I did a ton of looking online when I was in the market. Skillfully searching amazon and eBay will yield the cheapest prices in my opinion


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Chris12 said:


> I did a ton of looking online when I was in the market. Skillfully searching amazon and eBay will yield the cheapest prices in my opinion


Agreed, I scored ABS in various thicknesses from both Amazon and eBay.

Also, I did end up pulling the trigger a 3/4" cellular PVC trim board from Menards. Probably not the greatest quality, but for ~$30 I figured I wasn't going to find anything better locally for what I needed. Believe it was an 8' board at 12" wide.


----------



## 37aaron (9 mo ago)

I know this thread is super old, but figured I'd share this here in case it's helpful for anyone who comes across this in the future. Some resources on ABS Sheets: https://www.polymershapes.com/abs-sh...-applications/


----------

